# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Supply discounts

## manofaus

I am starting to get quotes for materials for my build.
Would like to know what sort of discount if any people are getting for materials. 
Even if people would know what sort of discount a builder would get. I know Im not a volume builder, but it would be good to sort of figure out what to aim for and how hard to push for prices for materials. 
At this stage I am working off whatever the supplier gives without the badgering them so i guess so I can start the process myself. (looks like the only way for me),
thanks

----------


## METRIX

You won't get decent discounts as you are only buying to do a one off project, if you don't have an account with most places they wouldn't be to interested.
One supplier I use will give a decent discount off the RRP prices on the website, and if you pay your bill on time you get an additional discount at the end of the month. 
Best option would be to open an account with the supplier, this says that you intend on spending decent money with them, without that they may offer you only 5% (discount amount is usually internal policy driven).
Even with an account the discount you will receive initially may only be small, because they review the discounts given to accounts regularly, if you spend a lot you get more discount, if you spend little you get little discount. 
You need to get to know the guys at the supplier, if your a one off walk in they will treat you like any other one off walk in.

----------


## manofaus

ok i understand. OK well I guess I better budget for 0..
Most of the materials that I want are from all different suppliers, more like specialists in that field. I already get 5% at the local hardware which is good because they are typically 20-100% dearer then the big green shed. I just factor in fuel and go local most of the time.

----------


## CraigandKate

My local hardware (Mitre 10) gives me 10% + off  everything, and for bulk orders it is more.

----------


## Optimus

> ok i understand. OK well I guess I better budget for 0..
> Most of the materials that I want are from all different suppliers, more like specialists in that field. I already get 5% at the local hardware which is good because they are typically 20-100% dearer then the big green shed. I just factor in fuel and go local most of the time.

  Doesn't bunnings price match anyway? 
Or is that not on timber?

----------


## David.Elliott

many moons ago I used a mob here in WA named "Owner Builder Services"... 
Gave them a copy of my plans and each time I needed to buy something I'd let them know and they'd go shopping. 
As they were in touch with all the suppliers they had good contacts. The one thing that sticks in my mind was that I needed some steel for two beams...I sent the request and the next day I had a call saying they had access to two mis measured oregon glulams at a bargain...I think I paid 165 for the two at over 4m long by 300 x 55 (?)... 
Is there someone out there still supplying that kind os service?

----------


## manofaus

you are correct about bunnings price match but only items identical to the ones stocked. They have a trade section, I wonder if I give them a price for frames and trusses from another mob they will price match and beat by 10%. That could be very lucrative seeing as the first quote I received was for 100k. But it did include sub floor flooring and decking. 10k off would be nothing to sneeze at.
As for an owner builder service I will have a google. Thanks for the tip.

----------


## NZC

> you are correct about bunnings price match but only items identical to the ones stocked. They have a trade section, I wonder* if I give them a price for frames and trusses from another mob they will price match and beat by 10%.* That could be very lucrative seeing as the first quote I received was for 100k. But it did include sub floor flooring and decking. 10k off would be nothing to sneeze at.
> As for an owner builder service I will have a google. Thanks for the tip.

  No, Bunnings frame and truss is separate from Bunnings.

----------


## METRIX

> you are correct about bunnings price match but only items identical to the ones stocked. They have a trade section, I wonder if I give them a price for frames and trusses from another mob they will price match and beat by 10%. That could be very lucrative seeing as the first quote I received was for 100k. But it did include sub floor flooring and decking. 10k off would be nothing to sneeze at.
> As for an owner builder service I will have a google. Thanks for the tip.

  100K, that must be a massive house your building, or your getting ripped off blindly.

----------


## manofaus

> 100K, that must be a massive house your building, or your getting ripped off blindly.

   
thats the problem.. I wouldn't know. 
187 TOTAL TRUSSES
Timber
66.0 m 90x45-MGP10 H2 ADS Rafters on king trusses to acheive 90mm gap 22/3.0
69.0 m 90x45-MGP10 H2 ADS Intermediate rafters between king trusses + ridge 20/3.0 10/0.9
5.4 m 180x65-GL8 H3 MAN Portico beams 2/2.7
33.0 m 138x42-GL8 H3 MAN Portico rafters + ridge 10/3.0 1/3.0
37.8 m 88x88-GL8 H3 MAN Verandah posts front & rear 14/2.7
70.2 m 290x65-GL8 H3 MAN Verandah beams front & rear 13/4.8 1/4.2 1/3.6
228.6 m 130x45-N13 H2 MAN Verandah rafters front 73/3.0 2/4.8
6.0 m 360x65-GL17C H3 MAN Stacker doorhead 1/6.0
2.7 wall, h2 450cts 90x45 framing.
322m2 enclosed 487m2 inc verandah total 
$101464.00 
would you like to quote?

----------


## manofaus

Cut on site timber I worked out to be @2000 lm for the wall frames.
575lm joists 240 x 45
165lm bearers 300 x 63
22 sycon 105 yellow tongue
110m2 rear verandah
70m2 front verandah
list goes on....

----------


## METRIX

> Cut on site timber I worked out to be @2000 lm for the wall frames.
> 575lm joists 240 x 45
> 165lm bearers 300 x 63
> 22 sycon 105 yellow tongue
> 110m2 rear verandah
> 70m2 front verandah
> list goes on....

  322m2 that's a decent house, why are the bearers 300x63, and the joists 240x45, they seem rather excessive, can't say I've seen bearers that big used very often.
Theirs some expensive LVL in there. 
What spans are these being used at 3000 for the bearers and 4500 for the joists ?
Can you put the plans up here. 
As an average, a build from a major Sydney home supplier a 41sq home which is almost same as yours will cost around $320k complete, price goes skyward from there.
How much do you envisage it will cost to get it completed.

----------


## manofaus

3.3m for the bearers and 4.1 for the joists.
Reason is because the block is black soil and the house is to be piered. At the cost of $200 a pier by upping the LVL I reduced the piering by half. The house has 55 piers as it is.
I went with the 240s because its about 2% dearer and in the wet areas I drop the floor down to the 200's. I also have the luxury of a little tractor with tynes to move them around!! 
In terms of cost to build? I am no builder, I have major renovated and DIY, worked for roofers, elecos and a builder for 6 months. I have priced the materials at standard pricing (which by the sounds of it I will be paying) and at the moment (if you include the 100k for the frame quote) I am looking at $260075. 
Thats with no cost labour for electrical or plumbing, plasterboard at $25m2 (lining measure) complete, roofing quote and all floor coverings installed. Still need labour for frames, cladding, kitchen install, insulation install, any linings that are not plasterboard etc....
I am thinking 400K if I could find a people to do all the hard work....
As mentioned I am no builder..... hence needing the quotes. 
I am confident it doing alot of the work, I have 6 months leave up my sleeve. But I am also confident at my poor underestimation of how much time it would take to do things. I would love to site cut and make my own frame. I might be taking a leap yet.  
Bear with me for a plan, I'm on night shift....
And thank you for the interest!

----------


## METRIX

If your buying that much material you should be able to strike up a deal with a supplier. 
Are you getting premade frames ?, if not price these up, you will find it's equal or cheaper than supply of timber only, and there is a lot of work involved in making frames for a place of that size (you will get sick of making frames very quickly). 
Yes, I will say you have underestimated how long it will take, add another few months I would say, simply for inexperience, let alone any delays, trust me, everything takes a lot longer than you think.

----------


## pharmaboy2

Can't comment on your truss order, but any materials that add up to $10k or so, get a quote for supply - I'd go NHS, they should deliver to Muswellbrook with an extra delivery charge.  Don't buy anything straight on account - quotes should get you 20% below a trade/account discount.     
Even my builder gets quotes from 2 suppliers for $5k spends and over (running 4 teams). When I was owner building, I used buybuildingsupplie a as my price check for certain items, allows you to gauge the discounting occurring.

----------


## sol381

> 322m2 that's a decent house, why are the bearers 300x63, and the joists 240x45, they seem rather excessive, can't say I've seen bearers that big used very often.
> Theirs some expensive LVL in there. 
> What spans are these being used at 3000 for the bearers and 4500 for the joists ?
> Can you put the plans up here. 
> As an average, a build from a major Sydney home supplier a 41sq home which is almost same as yours will cost around $320k complete, price goes skyward from there.
> How much do you envisage it will cost to get it completed.

  
Indeed.. even 290 x 65 verandah plate seems way too big. even spanning 3m which is what i think you have 175 or even 200 would be max. also what do you mean 187 trusses.. Theres no way you would even need  a fraction of that.

----------


## manofaus

House layout. Please don't berate me about the design or sizes, its a struggle at the best of times to come up with anything else.
Its our own design. Keep it to yourselves!! 
This is the sub floor layout. Note the piers used to support the house. 
This is the truss diagram. Note the number 187 includes jack trusses plus the double up over the exposed truss parts.
You will see that the rear verandah is actually part of the main roof line and that is why the larger verandah beam is used. It does not show the front verandah. 
I think I got a quote last year for 37k for the frames and trusses alone. Company has since gone belly up. 
I never thought that I was going to have the house finished in 6 months, but I would like to smash as much as I could. I am happy to employ services of qualified people, but I need to get some sort of feedback from someone who is interested in helping out. After all the talk I can understand why they are reluctant to commit anything or do any work on quoting.

----------


## sol381

decent size house. 27 +m long..Looks like the trusses are spaced at 600mm.. You going tile roof i gather. Also any reason you arent going slab on ground.

----------


## manofaus

One reason is the amount of movement in the soil. I am fitting adjustable pier tops to the piers so if there is any movement I can adjust it level.
Plumbing is easier.
The other is a bias because we like the sound of timber floorboards...
I understand all the benefits of slab on ground vs bearer and joists. 
the roofing material is steel so I don't know why they are at 600cts.

----------


## sol381

fair enough.. sometimes having the floor a few feet above the ground can be an advantage.. look into the trusses. at 900 centres it will certainly save you a few  dollars.

----------

